# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  حللوني وبرو ذمتي

## عفاف الهدى

السلام 
كيفكم حبايب قلبي :bigsmile: 
جاية اطلب منكم تبرو ذمتي 
ان شاء الله شويات واروح المستشفى عشان اترقد
بكرة بإذن الله راح اسوي عمليه بسيطة 

استئصال المرارة ( معبية حصوات ) 
دعواتكم يالغاليين 
لا تنسوني من الدعاء  :niceday: 
ومتباركين مقدما بالمولد المبارك 
والي ما بحضره 
اهئ اهئ :ouch: 
الحمد لله على كل حال
اشوفكم بخير ما ادري متى :huh:

----------


## السيـدة

سلامة عمرش يا عفاف ما تشوفي شر
الله يجعلها عليش برد و سلام
وترجعي تنوري المنتدى
تمنياتي لك بالصحة والعافية
وتعودي على مولد الحبيب صلى الله عليه وآله وحفيده الصادق وأنت بألف عافية
سلامتش ياعيوني

----------


## التوبي

*عندما يتعسرُ الأمرُ سنين*  

*أطلبِ اليسر بجاه أم البنين* 

*قولي يا ربـّي سألتك حاجتي* 

*أنتَ يا مولاي سيدّ العارفين* 

*قـد سألتك بالتي قد فقدت* 

*إبنها العباس مقطوع اليدين* 

*مع ثلاثـه كالبدورِ دوبّحـوا* 

*في سبيل الحق فداءً للحُسين* 
دعائنا لكِ بالشفاء والعود سالمة بحق منَ ذكرت  
في هذا المقام وكل عام وأنتِ بخير 
تحياتي

----------


## أمينه

لا بأس عليك أخيه 

وأجر وعافيه إن شاء الله

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

ماتشوفي شر عزيزتي
وترجعي بالسلامة بحق محمد وآل محمد
أجر وعافية إن شاء الله ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ما تشوفي شر  إن شاء الله 
اللهم عافي كل مريض 
يالله .. 
يالله .. يالله .. 
يالله .. 
يالله .. 
يالله .. 
يالله .. 
يالله .. 
يالله .. 
يالله .. 

بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماتشووفي شر خيووة* 
*تقومي بالسلآمه يارب* 
*حماكِ المولى*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

باسم الله الشافي باسم الله المعافي باسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الارض 
ولا في السماء وهو السميع العاليم اللهم داوه بدوائك واشفه بشفائك *...*


*اخر سوء وماتشوفي شر ..*

*وترجعي بسلامه ياربي* 

*موفقه خيتوه*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
اللهم شافها بشفائك وعافها من بلائك 
يستحب للمريض التصدق

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
ماعليك شر غناتي
سلامه وعافيه اان شاء الله 
الله يفرج عنك بحق النبي و مولدهـ المبارك.....
*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ان شاء الله معافاة مشافاة
والله يعودش لنا بالسلامه
ننتظر عودتكِ 
ألف ألف سلامه عليش وما تشوفي شر*

----------


## آهات حنونه

تقومي بسلامه يارب ياعفاف ..
..

----------


## السيـدة

ويش أخبار الاخت عفاف
الله يعطيها العافية وتقوم بالسلامة يارب

----------


## التوبي

*ا**للهم رب الناس أذهب البأس اشفِ أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاء لا يغادر سقما)*
*-(أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي أختي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
مُتأخرة اعلم !
صباحكِ سلام ،،

عفاف اسم الله عليك خيتي
لابأس عليك ، ربك يسهلها وتقومي بالسلامة يااارب..

متباركة وأيامك سعيدة بالنبي وآله إن شاء الله ..

محللة أكيد وشدعوة ماصدر منك إلا الجميل ...نسألك كذلك كما سألتِ ..
وَ ننتظر رجوعك لنا ترفلين بالصحة والعافية ببركة أنوار محمد وصادقه العظماء..(سلام الله عليهم)
دعواتي ترافقك خية ..
موفقة ميسرة أمورك
بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ان شاء الله ماتشوفي شراختي ..

وعملية ناجحة يإذن الله ..

الله يساعدك ويعينك ..

كل المودة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الحمد لله صحيت وقمت بالسلامة* 
*بس باقي اسبوع لأزالة الكلبسات* 
*وان شاء الله ارد لكم بخير وعافية* 
*وللجميع مشكورين للسؤال والدعاء* 
*والله افتقدتكم كثيرااااا*
*وحشتوني وحشني هالصرح الرائع*
*دعواتكم يعدي هالأسبوع على خير* 
*اليوم مشيتي احسن من كل يوم الحمد لله*

----------


## همسة ألم

الحمد الله على سسسسسسسسلامتش ياقلبي

وإن شاء الله تتحسني لين ماتشفي كليا بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

*الف الحمد الله على سلامتك اختي عفاف ماتشوفي شر إن شاء الله*

----------


## السيـدة

الف الحمد لله على سلامتش ياعفاف
اول العافية ان شاء الله ما تشوفي شر غناتي
تقومي بالسلامة وتنورينا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الله يسلمكم  حبايب قلبي
الحمد لله على كل حال*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ألف الحمد لله على السلامه
ننتظرك عودتكِ*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم

قال النبي (ص) : من عسرت عليه حاجة، فليكثر بالصلاة علي فإنها تكشف الهموم والغموم ، وتكثرالأرزاق، وتقضى الحوائج.

الشفاء العاجل يارب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورين رحم الله والديكم

----------


## السيـدة

ويش اخبارش عفاف الحين ان شاء الله احسن طمنينا عليش
ما تشوفي شر غناتي

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-05-2011)

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم

الحمد لله على السلامة

الشفاء العاجل يارب

تحياتي لكي ودعائي*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-05-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السيدة غناتي 
والاخ كميل 
مشكورين لسؤالكم عني
الحمد لله بخير 
واليوم راح يفكو الحدايد الي في بطني
بس ابتليت بحساسية شديدة في بطني 
دعواتكم اخواني واخواتي

----------


## التوبي

*الحساسيه ما هي أديــّه* 
*يبغي لك تصبري شويه* 
*وتوسلي لـــ الله بحبيبه* 
*وبمنْ لهُ نصبوا عـزيـــه* 
*من قضى في الطف ضامي* 
*وداستْ صدره الأعوجيه* 
*ما يخيّب منَ به توسل* 
*مهما كانت من قضــيه* 
*أعتذر في مـُداخلتي*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-05-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية يالشاعر 
والله كلامكم يواسيني 
ههه
مشكور اخوووك
وصح اللسانك 
ما في احسن من الله طبيب 
واهل البيت الكرام

----------


## السيـدة

الله يتم عليش الصحة والعافية غناتي وتقومي بالسلامة

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-06-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يسلمش خيو 
الحمد لله كل شي على ما يرام
بس باقي الحساسية 
دعواتكم اتخف :cool:

----------

